# A Ceremony of Carols by Benjamin Britten



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

This is a really interesting piece. Hopefully its also appropriate in the wake of the latest school shooting tragedy:

http://www.timothyjuddviolin.com/2012/12/17/the-listeners-club-a-ceremony-of-carols/


----------

